# Dayan 5 ZhanChi some pictures



## WitEden (Jul 2, 2011)

white color have on market 
Black color,please wait for some days


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks for the pics! when will they be released officially (not prototypes)?


----------



## WitEden (Jul 2, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> thanks for the pics! when will they be released officially (not prototypes)?


 
*be released officially* (not prototypes)

white color have on market ,http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=333

Black color,please wait for some days,Next Wednesday will on market!!


----------



## emolover (Jul 2, 2011)

Since when does the ZhanChi have torpedoes?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 2, 2011)

Since always, as far as I knew.


----------



## Nestor (Jul 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> Since when does the ZhanChi have torpedoes?


 
I was wondering just that...


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 2, 2011)

Are you crazy?! Torpedoes! That's good news for everyone!!!!!! I'm sure they made them optional!!!!!! Pop them in, no pops.... Pop them out, amazingly fast and smooth?!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ohh and hi everyone! I had to post!

-Achilles308


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 2, 2011)

Mine doesn't have any... Maybe becuz I have a prototype. I hate the feel of it with torpedoes tho.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 2, 2011)

2nd edition and final edition have the torpedo's also this is a prototype right?


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 2, 2011)

He already answered that they are production cubes. 

His exact words.... "be released officially (not prototypes)"


I seem to remember hearing about some manufacturing delays (AKA problems) with the Zhanchi. I wonder if they sold off a small test batch with a "flawed" design that doesn't work well with the torpedoes. So they didn't include them. You DID buy a prototype...

Dayan has earned my trust for making amazing cubes. Sign me up for a Zhanchi ASAP!


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 2, 2011)

Check out how rounded the edges are... they look so inviting to the hands!

The pieces appear to be pretty thick... I hope it isn't too heavy. Then again, Feliks DID get the WR with it... so it can't be too bad!

-Achilles308


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 2, 2011)

> Check out how rounded the edges are... they look so inviting to the hands!


I lol'd


> Then again, Feliks DID get the WR with it... so it can't be too bad!


*bangs head against wall*
People need to stop making assumptions about cubes because of WR's.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 2, 2011)

And all cubes can achieve WR's? LOL!

Of course you make assumptions about cubes based on their performance while in the hands of the worlds best. That DOESN'T mean your assumptions are correct or that it'll fit your solving style.

What most "people" are looking for is a cube which helps them get their personal best times... and what better cube to attempt that on than the cube the WR was set on? You won't know until you've tried it. Don't worry, you'll get one eventually.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 2, 2011)

achilles308 said:


> Check out how rounded the edges are... they look so inviting to the hands!
> 
> The pieces appear to be pretty thick... I hope it isn't too heavy. Then again, Feliks DID get the WR with it... so it can't be too bad!
> 
> -Achilles308


 
I'm pretty sure (I've done 50+ solves with Faz and Andy's) that it's either the same weight, if not lighter. Remember they're hollow. And it feels a bit like a GuHong Ghost hand mix, very light to turn.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I'm pretty sure (I've done 50+ solves with Faz and Andy's) that it's either the same weight, if not lighter. Remember they're hollow. And it feels a bit like a GuHong Ghost hand mix, very light to turn.


 
Dosen't it have such a nice crispy/clicky smooth feeling?


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 2, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Dosen't it have such a nice crispy/clicky smooth feeling?


 
More crisp than guhong, and lunhui. Less than ling yun.
I'm just waiting for the lingyun 2


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

So, did they change the core again?? That looks like a type A core.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> Since when does the ZhanChi have torpedoes?


 


DavidWoner said:


> Since always, as far as I knew.



Not in lubix's review of the prototype:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hnr3YVM172k

The hype then, was that the pops are prevented by some crevices interaction between the edge and corner pieces.

Must be heavy, with all the T parts...


----------



## zenzzzz (Jul 2, 2011)

T shape reduce reverse cutcorner I think...


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 2, 2011)

The 2nd prototype I ordered from WitEden arrived today. rambling review:


Spoiler



The first thing I noticed was the plastic they used for the test is a dark gunmetal blue-gray, not black, and it is very soft - you can bend the center pieces by squeezing them which causes the caps to pop off a lot. It is superbly moulded, very clean with flush joins and no defects I could see, DaYan do make very high quality cubes. It came assembled with some form of spray silicone lube on the pieces, which I left - I took the centers apart and lubed the screws, spring and washers with a tiny amount of Traxxas 50k to make it spin. Normally I would change the core in DaYan, but this one looked very good and I checked for alignment and it is fine so I left it. I kept the factory tension too which is fairly tight, although with the T pieces in you could have it much looser. Because it is a prototype I am not going to mod it, I didn't do the 48 point edge mod or round the corner stalks or anything, so it is quite clicky and crisp turning. It doesn't feel like a LingYun though, it is much closer to a GuHong, it just sounds like a lingYun when you are turning - there is no gumminess, it feels fast and light. Corner cutting is ok, I think it is a bit tight to go to 45deg and the T pieces I think also reduce how far it can cut, but it will happily cut line to line. Reverse is just under a full cubie, but both forward and reverse could be improved if that's your thing. On the prototype hard cutting, either forward or reverse, deforms the center and so causes the caps to fly off, but I expect that won't happen with the production model. With the Tpieces in it is a tiny bit grabby, not locking but you can definitely feel them. There will be debate about whether it is better with or without for sure. It came in a GuHong box with LingYun stickers, but that was to be expected. Overall a very great cube, and one for those who haven't left their GuHongs for any other DaYan yet.


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 2, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I'm pretty sure (I've done 50+ solves with Faz and Andy's) that it's either the same weight, if not lighter. Remember they're hollow. And it feels a bit like a GuHong Ghost hand mix, very light to turn.


 
Awesome!!!!! Thanks for the feedback!

My comment about the weight was based solely on the perceived thickness of the plastic in the corner stalks plus the extra weight of the torpedoes.

-achilles308


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 2, 2011)

I just weighed my Ultimate Lubix GuHong and LunHui. The GuHong came in at 90 grams. and the LunHui came in at 100 grams. Now, obviously these are lubed... so that probably adds something.

The stated weight for the two types of GuHong's (POM and ABS), the LingYun, the LunHui, and the Zhanchi on WitEden is:

"GuHong
Size: 5.7cm
Cube Weight: about 80g
Material: ABS

POM GuHong
Size: 5.65cm 
Cube Weight: about 100g （ABS GuHong about 80g ）
MaterialOM （not ABS）

LingYun
Size: 5.6cm
Cube Weight: about 87g

LunHui
Size: 5.6cm
Cube Weight: about 95g
Material：ABS

ZhanChi official version
Size: 5.6cm
Cube Weight : about 85g"


So lets calculate the density of each... Density=mass/volume

GuHong 0.43198 grams per cubic cm
POM GuHong 0.55444 grams per cubic cm
LingYun 0.49540 grams per cubic cm
LunHui 0.54095 grams per cubic cm
ZhanChi 0.48401 grams per cubic cm

That pretty much sums it all up (assuming all weights and sizes are valid... I would question some of them).

-achilles308


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 2, 2011)

im hoping to buy this cube as soon as possible. i havent seen it in black yet


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 2, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> im hoping to buy this cube as soon as possible. i havent seen it in black yet


 
they will be listed on Icubemart Monday July 4th in the evening


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 2, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I lol'd
> 
> *bangs head against wall*
> People need to stop making assumptions about cubes because of WR's.


 
The biggest reason I like to get the world record cube is for my own personal battle. I NEVER want to tell myself, well if I had a better cube, I would be faster. If I have the cube someone can get a WR with, I would have no excuses.


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

HKnowstore will have them in on Monday. He said he will be shipping all the pre orders on Tuesday. Black or white.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 2, 2011)

yeah dude same thing with Icubemart well getting them tuesday and shipping them tuesday. But his will get out first because shipping doesnt take as long for US from him then from HKnow


----------



## yockee (Jul 3, 2011)

That's true, if you're in the US, then icubemart is the way to go. Not sure who else will have them.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 3, 2011)

yockee said:


> That's true, if you're in the US, then icubemart is the way to go. Not sure who else will have them.


 
Maybe in the future Speedcubeshop and CubeDepot will have them


----------



## GivoanniM (Jul 3, 2011)

Witeden,

what shipping methods are available for Italy? i'm interested for UPS and DHL


----------

